# My Beach Babes



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Last night we took the gang to the beach. It was Dora's first time there and omg she had the time of her life. She loved jumping the waves, eating the seaweed and digging holes in the sand. We werent sure if Benny had ever been the beach before but after seeing his reaction, I dont think he had been. He hated it for the first 5 mins and then fell in love with it. Even wee Candy had a wee dip in the water and thats not really like her, so I think a good time was had by all. Here's the photos:












































































































































































A wee video of Dora and Benny playing in the waves..
Beach Babes

Sorry everyoneI know you are all probably sick of seeing my dogs...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics  Love the one of Dora doing the posh trot in pic 10 :lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures.

What beach is that,it looks lovely and quiet.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> What beach is that,it looks lovely and quiet.


Scremerston beach, there was no one else there, was brilliant!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww, the pictures are great, the dogs seem to have all enjoyed themselves!  the video was sweet too, them all playing in the waves 

And bored of your dogs?!  we will never get bored of seeing all the beautiful angels, well I certainly won't anyway they are lovely!


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Brill beach photos. I had my two over for a sand frenzy yesterday. 2 Hairy sand lovin dogs = only one thing though! a bath each :001_rolleyes:

And a dry out in the sun later


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

braemarblue said:


> Brill beach photos. I had my two over for a sand frenzy yesterday. 2 Hairy sand lovin dogs = only one thing though! a bath each :001_rolleyes:
> 
> And a dry out in the sun later


Thats what my 3 are infor tonight :lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I didn't see the video at first,I have just played it and it caused chaos.

Craven was wanting to get to the back door to go and find the barking dogs,the cat was in the way,Craven stood on the cats tail,the cat screamed and flew at Craven.:cryin:

Craven is now running round the garden looking for the dogs.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

cravensmum said:


> I didn't see the video at first,I have just played it and it caused chaos.
> 
> Craven was wanting to get to the back door to go and find the barking dogs,the cat was in the way,Craven stood on the cats tail,the cat screamed and flew at Craven.:cryin:
> 
> Craven is now running round the garden looking for the dogs.


Opps sorry, maybe I should have put a warning up. Warning, may cause your dogs to freak out:blush:


----------

